# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  hobby promove melhorias mais protecção aos habitats dos corais...

## António Vitor

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blog...ility-benefits

Epá gostava de nunca estar sempre certo... mas lembro-me de algumas picardias com outros membros, sobre estes assuntos... não quero estar sempre certo... e quero estar errado em coisas que nos afectam a todos... vamos ver... mas aqui fico contente que o nosso hobby se for bem regulado tem um impacto POSITIVO e não negativo...como afirmava e era tantas vezes criticado...
 :Wink:

----------

